# brake lights stay on



## redgoat80 (Nov 20, 2009)

how do i replace the brake light switch? has anyone dealt with this problem before


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Never have but it should take a few seconds. Should be mounted to the pedal with an electrical connector or two and that's it. They're pretty much the same on all cars.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Either that or somehow you have a short to voltage. Are they on, but dim?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Switch maybe just sticking. Its one of the two mounted on the brake pedal.


----------

